# lures and baits...need some help



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

what bait and lure each do you guys prefure for ****
what bait and lure each do you guys prefure for fox
brand and all and where to buy it on the net...is it like better to use severaly different types or what please let me know what ya think 
thanks a lot guys


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

It will depend on the type set....

****: 
Cage traps- Marshmellows or an egg
Pocket set- Jack Mackerel/fishoil

I target coyote because of the low red fox population (which is starting to increase.....because the coyote have been decreasing :sniper: )
I buy alot of my lure from a supply house here in central Indiana (Hoosier Trapper Supply). The Coyote Carnage & Long Distance Predator (by Leatherwood Creek) are killers! And I did get a few reds this year from them too.

Your sets need a certain amount of "varitey" to them. Mix-up things....dirtholes, flatsets, post sets, and the others that are sometimes called by different names (most of which are just a variation of these sets). I use coyote urine, red fox urine, but I don't use urine at every set....some are urine only with no lure. Experience will be your best teacher....just be sure & pay attention, or take notes like I have to. A trapping logbook is a good tool in itsself.

This'll help get the blood goin' alittle.........


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

wow those r some rockin pics and good advice thanks a lot


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

go to the site
www.minnatrapprod.com they have a ton of trapping lures


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

There aren't many reds where I live either I've only seen one, my brother and one of his friends shot it night hunting one time. If I would make a scent post set and stick some red urine on it would is scare the coyotes away or would they get territorial investigate and hopefully get caught? 
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The one in og is a really sweet pic. I keep a log book. I haven't seen the need of it so far other than being able to know how many I have ***** gotten but I'm sure the need will arise some day. I always kept what I caught, date, trap, and bait, this coming season I will also keep track of weather and size of animal.


----------

